

How I used Dropbox to store my website content - abhiomkar
http://blog.abhiomkar.in/2013/08/11/how-i-used-dropbox-to-store-my-websites-content/

======
crucio
I do this for a few dozen smaller less important sites. I have the master copy
in a git repository on the server (in /var/www) and then create a symbolic
link into my dropbox folder which sits in my home directory. This solves any
permission issues, and I occasionally SSH in and commit the changes in git so
I know its all safe in case dropbox mucks up.

Next enhancement will be to have something which alerts me if dropbox suddenly
deletes my files so I can recover from git.

------
jmduke
The advantage here seems pretty obvious: updating static content through
Dropbox is pretty much the ideal (especially for cases where multiple people
are involved: shared Dropbox folders are a godsend.)

My question is that of speed, though. Is this going to be noticeably slower
than, say, using Frozen-Flask and regenerating the site whenever you detect
any changes in Dropbox?

------
stephengillie
This is a better way of using Dropbox to store website content than I have
been using. I am linking directly to files in my public folder, but load times
are slow, especially on my Minecraft photos page.

[http://gilgamech.neocities.org/](http://gilgamech.neocities.org/)

~~~
RKearney
Not to mention using the public folder (which I believe does not exist anymore
for new accounts, requiring users to share individual files) has a bandwidth
limit. If a file exceeds the bandwidth limit, it will stop being shared.

------
michaelrkn
Check out site44.com - it's an off-the-shelf solution to do this.

